# Aluminum Jon Deck



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

I picked up a basic aluminum Jon boat that I'd like to add a front and rear deck to. I'm pretty sure I'm going to build the deck from wood and fiberglass. How would I attach the decks to the boat?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

screws -- after all the labor , expense , weight of f'glass over wood ...-just buy aluminum diamond plate and a little framing for it, rivet or screw it down.
-lighter, cleaner, longer lasting..more professional looking to boot 
-anyide


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

However I decided to build the deck, if I attach it to the boat using stainless steel fasteners will I have trouble with corrosion?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> However I decided to build the deck, if I attach it to the boat using stainless steel fasteners will I have trouble with corrosion?


 -no problems w' s.steel 
-anytide


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wanna be sure. I was told that when you mix metals, saltwater tends to eat at em pretty good.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

aluminum fasteners are softer than s.steel and harder to work with,
-will corrode also -s.steel is prob. your best bet.. someone on here will have input also .. good luck
-anytide


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a compound called penatrox 5 A that will go a long way toward keeping down the corrosion from unlike metals. I don't know if it is available commercially. Lockheed used it on Navy planes years ago.

Frank_S


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Tef-gel is commercially available and works well when using SS fasteners in alum.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SS is considered inert as far as a metal is concerned and is the best when attaching dis-similar metals. There will still be some corrosion down the road and the products mentioned are wonderful.


----------

